# Easter lamb



## smokeitifugotit (Apr 21, 2014)

*Finally a beautiful summer-like day, so we decided to spend our Easter next to the smoker loaded with a small leg of lamb.:grilling_smilie:*

*Picked this little 3 pounder at our local market.












image.jpg



 smokeitifugotit
 Apr 21, 2014





All marinated up for an overnight rest.












image.jpg



 smokeitifugotit
 Apr 21, 2014





pulled at 130 IT with a beautiful crust.












image.jpg



 smokeitifugotit
 Apr 21, 2014






Well worth the wait, accompanied by some rosemary redskins, pickled eggs and beets.












image.jpg



 smokeitifugotit
 Apr 21, 2014






HAPPY EASTER ALL.:biggrin:*


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like some fine eating!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nice smoke


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks "B".  Nothin' fancy, but a great tasting lamb.  We really enjoyed it.:biggrin:


----------

